# 1936 Schwinn LaSalle



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Picked this last week. 














In the process of removing the blue paint now. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

Got the blue paint off, bearings packed, and ready to ride.  Still have the saddle to finish repairing.  Placed this 50S Shelby on it for time being. 


Before




After










Added some Allstate Crusaders on it  






1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

By the way. I'd like to thank my brother in law Bo for all the sweat on this project.  Did a great job.  


1918 Ranger


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

Gee, that turned out great!


----------



## mruiz (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice, Nice, Nice clean up.
 Mitch


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks amazing! Wish I had the patience for all that work.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup great job! Most don't have the patience...
What did you guys use to get the paint off?


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Yup great job! Most don't have the patience...
> What did you guys use to get the paint off?




Some pressure washing.  But mainly a lot of patience and sanding.  Thanks 


1918 Ranger


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 19, 2013)

Great job! Great save!   From one fellow scrubber to another, I feel your pain and bleeding fingers.  There's nothing nastier than scrubbing and wet sanding old paint off.  But oh the feeling of satisfaction when you're done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Yup great job! Most don't have the patience...
> What did you guys use to get the paint off?




I like Goof Off, acetone, and lacquer thinner with 0000 steel wool. V/r Shawn


----------



## backccopy (Jan 21, 2013)

me too,. I'd like to thank my brother in law Bo for all the sweat on this project. Did a great job.  thanks for your sharing


----------

